# Undesired Fertility



## StephanieHouston (Aug 15, 2014)

Can anyone help me with a diagnosis code for this one?

I have an order for pre-procedure labs for a patient who is due to deliver a baby and is to have a tubal ligation afterwards. The diagnosis on the order is "undesired fertility". No one I've asked can come up with a code for this.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 15, 2014)

It is a V code for contraceptive management


----------



## monicahkfan (Aug 15, 2014)

I use V25.2 sterilization.


----------



## dhananjeyan87@gmail.com (Aug 26, 2014)

Have to go with the code V25.2 (Sterilization) because after delivery the physician performed the tubal ligation so the patient came for sterilization procedure.


----------



## Venkatakrishnan (Aug 26, 2014)

I have been using V25.2 for this documentation


----------

